# Any One Doing The ESB Electical Apprenticeship Aptitude Test



## Jay1981 (21 May 2009)

Any One Doing The ESB Electical Apprenticeship Aptitude Test soon. I have it next week and would like any help with it. How many would be doing this test?


----------



## Jay1981 (26 May 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## mickstrick (27 Jun 2009)

yep, Im ive been for that and have a interview. what about you?


----------



## Jay1981 (11 Oct 2009)

How's this apprentuceship going?


----------



## clonboy (12 Oct 2009)

hope spelling isnt part of it


----------



## mickstrick (22 Feb 2011)

erm, well i didnt get in afta all . tryin agen dis year


----------



## Purple (22 Feb 2011)

clonboy said:


> hope spelling isnt part of it



+1


----------

